# A few questions about lights



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had an HID kit for a while but hesitant to put it on because of the day time running lamps.
I've read about other vehicle owners just removing the daytime running lamp relay and then installing the kit.
Would that work for the goat?

Also I replaced my fog lights with 9005 high beams, they are 65watts, and they look awesome.
The guy I bought the HID kit from gave me some 100watt racing fog lights that put off 140watts of light. I'm thinking they would be too hot. He said they were a good HID knock offs for the fog lights.

Would they be too hot for the fog lights?

Thank you for advice
Alan


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

To install the HID low beams, you must remove the daytime running lamp relay located in the fuse box. That is one of the easier steps of the install.
I held onto my HID's before installing then also. I too was hesitant but Vic and others on this forum helped me through the questions and I did it in a weekend. I work very slow and with caution. Others have done it in 2 hours. 
The one sticky area of the install is cutting the back of the lamp assembly to fit the larger lamp fixture. Take the greatest care to keep the hole just right for the seal. I then gooped around the gasket for added moisture protection. 

It's worth the work-I intentially take dusk cruises to show them off and people definately notice. Not to mention the visabilty is better.

I can't answer your fog lamp question. Others have installed HID's there too. I left mine alone and only use them them in...well........fog.


----------

